# Kreg Stops



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a strange question. I purchased a couple of Kreg flip stops from Amazon. I have not yet purchased any of the Kreg top trak. So I was wondering, would these type of stops also work in just regular T-track as long as the track is mounted on the top of a fence?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

They should. The kreg top track says it accepts regular 1/4" hex bolts which is what other t-track takes. You'll just have to be sure the track is located the proper distance from the face of the fence.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I was just looking at some of the pictures on Amazon. It looks like the flip stop would work in a t-track but not the "production" stop. It looks like it gets tightened from the back of the track. They should be here in a couple of days. The Kreg track looks pretty pricey so I thought about whether the standard t-track would be good.


----------

